# Old toys



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Time and time we see the disbelief about how the WS treats the BS and the children. The dilemma is your emotions, your needs, your children are important to you. They are your priority. Sadly the WS doesn't give a damn. They Have new priorities. 

After all, who plays with old toys? In the end, we are toys to them. They remember us only when someone else wants us. It is the act of enforcing ownership. We are property to them.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Please tell me that you're divorcing your WW.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Very painful. Are you her favorite toy now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The funny thing about toys is most need batteries and if you don't take care of them they break. Some toys even need maintence like fuel and oil...I highly recommend you by the best fuel for your toys...they run much better.

Some times these expensive toys end up under a tarp sitting in the back yard or in the drive way never used again...only to be sold to another owner that truely enjoys their new "toy".

Take care of your toys and they will last a life time!

Some of these marriages on TAM remind me of boat ownership....and you know what they say...there are only two times a boat owner is happy, the day they buy the boat and the day they sell it.:rofl:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

The way the children are treated like afterthoughts or, worse, like impediments is what bothers me the most. I simply don't understand why you would have children if you weren't prepared to love them properly.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

alte Dame said:


> The way the children are treated like afterthoughts or, worse, like impediments is what bothers me the most. I simply don't understand why you would have children if you weren't prepared to love them properly.


It's easy ...the loyal spouse has the kids covered while the wayward spouse goes out and gets phucked.

Waywards can justify anything...even "properly" loving their children while their priorty is with their new lover.

Sad ...I know but it is a fact.

It kills me when a betrayed spouse sticks up for their wayward when they write "he's a good dad" or "she is a good mother".

The fact is the wayward's fog perception is " my kids are #1...but how can I get rid of them so I can screw my lover".


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

You are only owned with your cooperation.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

the guy said:


> Some of these marriages on TAM remind me of boat ownership....and you know what they say...there are only two times a boat owner is happy, the day they buy the boat and the day they sell it.:rofl:


Oh and it is also like boat ownership in that you can get the experience by standing under a cold shower tearing up $100 notes


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Very painful. Are you her favorite toy now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who knows?


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Please tell me that you're divorcing your WW.


Already divorced. My life's complicated


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RV9 said:


> Who knows?


Can't access your other threads. Is she attempting R with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RV9 said:


> Already divorced. My life's complicated


Answered. Never mind. Hopefully you didn't get screwed in the divorce since you got screwed in the marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

the guy said:


> *It's easy ...the loyal spouse has the kids covered while the wayward spouse goes out and gets phucked.*
> 
> Waywards can justify anything...even "properly" loving their children while their priorty is with their new lover.
> 
> ...


Yup, it's happening here and my daughter even said to me last night that her father is not cheating. I was like what?? Because I know about it? Because it's his ex??? It most certainly IS cheating! I also finally told her that our divorce in 2010 was because he was cheating. I'm sick of being the bad guy because they see me upset and assume I'm "crazy" like he says. 

Last night we got into an argument because he was being controlling about me having friends over this weekend to ride the horses. Long story short he demanded that no horseback riding will occur if HE is not going to be here. WTF? No, I own the home (for now) too. I suggested if it was that important for him to be here, he could just stay home....what was so important anyway? He said he was going to "F*&^ OW so hard because he loves her p*ssy so much." Then he made his usual motion under his chin implying I have a double chin/am fat. (I don't). 

1 month and 1 day until settlement on my new house.....


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yup, it's happening here and my daughter even said to me last night that her father is not cheating. I was like what?? Because I know about it? Because it's his ex??? It most certainly IS cheating! I also finally told her that our divorce in 2010 was because he was cheating. I'm sick of being the bad guy because they see me upset and assume I'm "crazy" like he says.
> 
> Last night we got into an argument because he was being controlling about me having friends over this weekend to ride the horses. Long story short he demanded that no horseback riding will occur if HE is not going to be here. WTF? No, I own the home (for now) too. I suggested if it was that important for him to be here, he could just stay home....what was so important anyway? He said he was going to "F*&^ OW so hard because he loves her p*ssy so much." Then he made his usual motion under his chin implying I have a double chin/am fat. (I don't).
> 
> 1 month and 1 day until settlement on my new house.....



I will never know how he wasn't found in the morning face down in a pillow. Stay strong STR!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't own a boat. I have friends who own boats and are willing to share their boat.

Wait ... this isn't about boat boats, is it?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

A boat is a hole in the water you throw money into.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yup, it's happening here and my daughter even said to me last night that her father is not cheating. I was like what?? Because I know about it? Because it's his ex??? It most certainly IS cheating! I also finally told her that our divorce in 2010 was because he was cheating. I'm sick of being the bad guy because they see me upset and assume I'm "crazy" like he says.
> 
> Last night we got into an argument because he was being controlling about me having friends over this weekend to ride the horses. Long story short he demanded that no horseback riding will occur if HE is not going to be here. WTF? No, I own the home (for now) too. I suggested if it was that important for him to be here, he could just stay home....what was so important anyway? He said he was going to "F*&^ OW so hard because he loves her p*ssy so much." Then he made his usual motion under his chin implying I have a double chin/am fat. (I don't).
> 
> 1 month and 1 day until settlement on my new house.....


WTF!

You do realize how stupid this is , don't you?

If your going to wrip into someone you always go after their mother.

Who the phuck goes after someones chin?

Really a phucking chin? He could have went at your boobs, your @ss, even your vigina...but he choose a chin???????

Who takes a jab at someone's chin?:rofl:

He may as well went after your elbows...."you have ugly elbows"...WTF!

In some places the flicking ones fingers under the chin means phuck off....you might have a sexy chin IDK.


----------



## Foolish Man (Apr 16, 2015)

I hear people sometimes fall off boats and wash up on shore days later. Accidents do happen. I knew a guy who bought a boat with cash and didn't get insurance, sank the first time out. He had to pay salvage to get it out of the harbor.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> ...Then he made his usual motion under his chin implying I have a double chin/am fat. (I don't).


You should respond with your usual gesture of holding your thumb and index finger an inch apart,


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

the guy said:


> WTF!
> 
> You do realize how stupid this is , don't you?
> 
> ...


LOL! This cracks me up. I think he does that so he can deny ever actually *calling *me fat. So he makes comments about my "chin jiggling."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

alte Dame said:


> You should respond with your usual gesture of holding your thumb and index finger an inch apart,


Ha ha!


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

What is a WS or BS?


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Wayward Spouse
Betrayed Spouse


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

It's fascinating that you should use "old toy" in the analogy. Are you cognizant as to how completely accurate that is? WS's have the mentality of children, unable to understand anything but their own pleasure and gratification, having no thought for the future and no concern for the havoc they wreak, no more so than a typical 10 to 12 year old.

What many here refer to as the fog is really nothing more than a form of attention deficit. How many times have you had to call out repeatedly to a child that was engrossed in some activity before finally gaining their attention. And their attention is fleeting at best as they turn right back to whatever is mesmerizing them at the moment. It isn't until you completely remove their distraction by turning it off or what have you that you can actually have their full attention. As long as the distraction is present then their attention gravitates towards it and off of all else.

And the reason R is so rare is because "growing up" is so difficult, especially after physical development ceases.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think R is rare cuz a wayward is just stupid. Hell my old lady was pushin 40...she was grown up...just stupid! It's fog stupid, but thats just me.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yup, it's happening here and my daughter even said to me last night that her father is not cheating. I was like what?? Because I know about it? Because it's his ex??? It most certainly IS cheating! I also finally told her that our divorce in 2010 was because he was cheating. I'm sick of being the bad guy because they see me upset and assume I'm "crazy" like he says.
> 
> Last night we got into an argument because he was being controlling about me having friends over this weekend to ride the horses. Long story short he demanded that no horseback riding will occur if HE is not going to be here. WTF? No, I own the home (for now) too. I suggested if it was that important for him to be here, he could just stay home....what was so important anyway? *He said he was going to "F*&^ OW so hard because he loves her p*ssy so much." Then he made his usual motion under his chin implying I have a double chin/am fat. (I don't). *
> 
> 1 month and 1 day until settlement on my new house.....


Your a strong women -sounds like he is quite the piece of work. 

Hell....My family has produced mostly males for a very long time..About the only way we have females in the family is to marry them....I have an aunt and a female cousin (sweet ladies 99.5% of the time...like vipers the other .5%)...I am sure if they had a man say that to them...they would have shot him....or at the very least stabbed. Or both


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> You should respond with your usual gesture of holding your thumb and index finger an inch apart,


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

the guy said:


> WTF!
> 
> You do realize how stupid this is , don't you?
> 
> ...


When I read this all I could think of was:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

MarriedDude said:


> Your a strong women -sounds like he is quite the piece of work.
> 
> Hell....My family has produced mostly males for a very long time..About the only way we have females in the family is to marry them....I have an aunt and a female cousin (sweet ladies 99.5% of the time...like vipers the other .5%)...*I am sure if they had a man say that to them...they would have shot him....or at the very least stabbed. Or both*


Oh, the fantasies I have! Thankfully I am petrified of prison . And of my children being orphans!


----------

